# تصميم اعمال مكافحة الحريق باستخدام رشاشات الماء التلقائية العمل



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (8 فبراير 2010)

هذه محاولة لتبسيط حسابات اعمال مكافحة الحرائق باستخدام انظمة رشاشات الماء أو مرشات الماء كما يتفضل البعض بتسميتها ثم نتناول مكونات هذا النظام و وظيفة كل جزء منه 
ثم يلي ذلك شرح كيفية تحديد احتياجات غرفة محولات كهرباء او غرفة معدات ميكانيكية او غرفة وثائق و مستندات أو غرف تداول معلومات ( كمبيوترات ) من غاز ثاني اكسيد الكربون او الـ إف ام 200 ، و مكونات هذه النظم باسلوب علمي متأدب لاغلو فيه ولا تعقيد . 
و سندرج فيما بعد حساب عدد صناديق خراطيم اطفاء الحريق 
و الله المستعان و ارجو لمن لديه موضوعات ذات علاقة ان يتفضل و يقترح على ما يجب ان اضيفه و ممن لديه مراجع ان يدلنا عليها حتي يكون بين ايديكم عملا متكاملا علما بأن الكمال لله وحده و منه نرجوا الهداية و الرشد و الصواب في القول والصدق في العمل لوجهه الكريم هو ربنا ورب كل شئ علم الانسان مالم يعلم و وهو البصير الخبير العليم الذي علم آدم الاسماء كلها و دله على كيفية ادراكها و دعاه للتبصر فيها و التأمل و البحث فيكنه كل شئ تفضل الله علينا به جعلنا الله اهلا لمحبته واهلا للدراية بجوده و مخلوقاته و علمه الذي لا ينفد و ما تنفد كلمات ربي و مفرداته التي أهل الانسان للدراية بها و استيعابها
و اود ان اذكر انه قد يكون صعبا على ان ادرج جداول بعينها و لكني سأحاول ان اضعها في قالب ادبي يسهل متابعته دون اخلال بالمادة العلمية و سنعتمد ماوصل الى ايدينا من مراجع و مرجعيات ذات مصداقية دولية 
و بالله التوفيق و انتظرونا و لا تحرمونا دعاؤكم
مهندس صبري سعيد
7/2/2010م


----------



## ابوعبدالله الديري (8 فبراير 2010)

مشكور ونحن بانتظار هذا الموضوع المهم


----------



## م/عادل حسن (8 فبراير 2010)

نحن بانتظارك بارك الله فيكم وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## engineer_m2000 (9 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير فهذا الموضوع في غاية الأهمية ولو كان بيدي اللإفادة لوضعت خبرتي ولكني طالب في البكالريوس ولكن تدربت في احدي المواقع لفترة بسيطة ولكن لاني لم اكن املك المباديء الأساسية للتصميم لم استطع الفهم جيدا
ولذلك فهي فرصة جيدة لنا جميعا بإذن الله ولكن استحلفك بالله ان تكون الخطوات منظمة جيدا لان الترتيب والنظام هو اهم ما بالموضوع
شكرا لكل من اراد ان ينتفع بعلمه وينفع به الناس وادعوا الله انا اسير علي هذا النهج الذي حسنا عليه القران والاحاديث الشريفة وارجو الاسراع جدا في نشر التفاصيل عن هذا الموضوع

شكرا


----------



## الدكة (9 فبراير 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية ... جزاك الله الف خير

نحن في الانتظار للمشاركة والمناقشة


----------



## خالو حمادة (10 فبراير 2010)

بارك اللة فيك
وفى إنتظار المناقشة


----------



## hsfarid (12 فبراير 2010)

موضوع شيق جدا ، *بارك اللة فيك ، وفى إنتظار المناقشة*


----------



## دبوسه (12 فبراير 2010)

مشششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكككككككككككككككككككككككككوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (13 فبراير 2010)

*اسس تصميم اعمال مكافحة الحريق*

بسم الله نبدأ
انا سأبسط قدر الاستطاعة و الله المستعان
طبقا لقواعدال F O C RULES فان :
أقصي مساحة تغطية للرشاش تتراوح بين 9 و 21 متر مربع 
اقصي مسافة بينية بين صفوف المواسير الحاملة للرشاشات 2.5 الي 4.6 متر 
و المسافات و مساحة التغطية تتوقف على درجة الخطورة اي درجة او سرعة انتشار اللهب في المواد المتواجدة بالمكان
الرشاشات : 
مكونات الرشاش : 
1- اطار من البرونز ذات رقبة رباط مقلوظة 
2- نافورة مخلقة في الاطار 
3- طبق عاكس للماء
4- فقاعة زجاجية ممتلئة بسائل قابل للتمدد فعند تعرضه لدرجة حرارة محددة ، فعند تعرضة لحرارة زائدة يتمدد لتنفجر الفقاعة الزجاجية و تخلي الطريق للماء كي يتدفق ، و لكل سائل لون يميزه بحيث يكون معلوما لاي احد ان الرشاش سيعمل عند درجة الحرارة الموصفة للسائل ، اي ان اللون ماهو الا اداة تعارف 
كما توجد انواع تستبدل فيها الفقاعة بميكانيزم حاكم و غالق لفتحة النافورة و عند تعرضه للحرارة ينصهر فتفتح الفوهة و ينطلق الماء 

أنواعها طبقا لاتجاه التدفق : 
قائمة لاعلى UPRIGHT
قائمة لاسفل PENDENT
جدارية SIDEWALL
مخبأة RECESSED

جدول معدلات استهلاك الماء لمقاومة الحريق مقابل المتر المربع و درجة الخطورة :

سنذكر معدل انتشار الحريق ( درجة الخطورة ) يعقبها معدل تدفق الماء من الرشاش في الدقيقة لكل متر مربع ثم مساحة التغطية برشاش واحد ثم اقل زمن مكافحة مطلوب تأمين مياه للمكافحة 

ORDINARY HAZARD : 5L/M/SQ.M, 
مساحة التغطية للرشاش الواحد 12 متر مربع 
زمن المكافحة المطلوب تأمين المياه لتغطية المتر المربع 60 دقيقة 

EXTRA LIGHT HAZARD : 2.25L / M/Sq.m
مساحة التغطية للرشاش الواحد : 21 متر مربع 
زمن تامين المياه : 30 دقيقة 

و سنورد جدول كامل فيما بعد في نهاية الموضوع بهذا الخصوص 

ولتأمين المياه بالضغط الكافي لأداء جيد للرشاش يجب ان يتوفر احد المصادر التالية :
خزان علوي تعلو قاعدته فوق اعلى طابق منه بمقدار يكفي لتأمين ضغط تدفق مناسب 
خزان مياه متحرك 
مضخة مكافحة حريق 
و لكل من هذه المصادر سنوجز فيما بعد بندا خاص


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (13 فبراير 2010)

*تصميم اعمال مكافحة الحريق*

توصيف مضخات الحريق
طبقا للكود القومي للبناء في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية 
فان مضخات الحريق يجب ان تعمل تلقائيا عند حدوثه و تكون دائمة الجاهزية و مؤهلة للعمل الفوري ذلك انها نادرا ما تستخدم و لذلك لا يجب التعويل على العنصر البشري في تشغيلها و لكن في ان يحافظ عليها جاهزة للعمل تلقائيا ، و يجب ان تستفز اسبوعيا للاطمئنان على جاهزيتها 
و دائما ما تشترط شركات التامين وجود مضخة حريق تعمل بمجرد انخفاض الضغط في الشبكة : 
للمباني القل ارتفاعا من 15 متر فانه لاحاجة لمضخة حريق اذا ماتواجد خزان بارتفاع مناسب يؤمن الضغط الكافي لعمل الرشاشات 
للمباني التي تزيد عن 15 متر و تقل ارتفاعها عن 35متر تستخدم مضخة سعتها 2890 لتر / ثانية  
للمباني الاعلى من 40 متر تستخدم مضخات بسعة 4550 ل / ثا 
أما ضغط المضخة فلا يقل عن 7 بار وحتي 8.5 بار 

شروط تفرضها بعض البلديات بالهند : 
المباني اعلا من 35 متر تستخدم مضخة ذات عطاء قدره 1200 لتر / دقيقة 
بضغط لا يقل عن 1.4 بار عند ابعد و اعلا رشاش 

المباني التجارية السكنية حيث تكون مساحة الطابق 250 متر مربع : يكون عطاء المضخة 2400 ل / د ، و ضغط لا يقل عن 3.2 بار عند اعلا و ابعد رشاش 

المساحات الموصي بها لغرفة مضخات الحريق : 

الغرفة تستوعب عدد 2 مضخة رئيسية و ثالثة تعويضية : 
المضخات رأسية ذات محركات 25 حصان : تكون امساحة اكبر من 12 متر مربع 
المضخات افقية و بنفس قدراة المحركات : 14 متر مربع 

المضخات رأسية ومحركاتها ذات قدرات 40 حصان : تكون اقل مساحة 14 متر مربع 
المضخات افقية و بنفس المحركات : تكون اقل مساحة كافية : 20متر مربع 

مضخات راسية و محركات 100 حصان : اقل مساحة هي 16 متر مربع 
نفس المضخات و لكن افقية : اقل مساحة تكون 40 متر مربع 
مضخات ذات محركات اكبر من 100 حصان تكون اقل مساحة 70 متر للرأسية و 90 متر للافقية 

 و عموما يفضل الرجوع لبيانات المورد و تتاح ابعاد حول طقم ( مجموعة ) المضخات لا يقل عن 60 سم فضلا عن مسافة لا تقل عن 120سم امام المضخات حيث سيتم تركيب مجمع الطرد و السحب و محابسها ان كانت تسحب من خزان فوق الارض و نفس المسافة اذا كانت تسحب من خزان تحت منسوب الارضية و يلزم في هذه الحالة تركيب محبس قدم اسفل ماسورة السحب و ان يعلو هذا المحبس عن ارضية الخزان ب 15 سم على الاقل و يزود بمصفاه نحاسية او استانلس ستيل 


لقاؤنا القادم شرح كيفية حساب منظومة رشاشات اطفاء تلقائية العمل بطريقة الخطوة خطوة 
نستودعكم الله 
و في انتظار تعليقاتكم و اسئلتكم ​


----------



## mostafa2021 (14 فبراير 2010)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## mostafa2021 (14 فبراير 2010)

وهناك استفار لو امكن 
كيفيه حساب قدره المضخه المطلوبه قى نظم الحريق وهل لها مواصفات خاصه 
وبالنسبه لمواسير الحريق هل لها مواصفات خاصه وعلى اى شى يتم اختيارها واشكرك للمره الثانيه على ىمجهودك الرائع


----------



## usamaawad40 (14 فبراير 2010)

فعلا طرح قيم ومفيد لكل المهندسين ‘ مشكور أخي الكريم على مجهودك الرائع وأتمنى لك مزيدا من التقدم والنجاح وشكرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (14 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اشكركم و اشكر كل من انتظر و آسف على التأخير 
الموضوع لم ينتهي بعد 
بخصوص حسابات المضخات ، مع خالص احترامي ، انا ذكرت انه يوجد من يحب الخوض في الحسابات لامور حسمت من قبل المرجعيات الدولية فاذا اعدنا قراءة ماكتب ستجد ان المضخات قننت على اساس 500 جا / د بضغط قدره 7 بار للمباني التي بها رشاشات مياه فقط اما اذا تواجدت صناديق خراطيم الاطفاء فاننا سنستخدم مضخة عطاؤها 750 جا / د و هذه اصبحت مضخات قياسية ( ستاندرد ) و في حالة المباني الاعلى من 50 متر تحسب عطاء المضخة و سمتها 
و لا تسبق الاحداث فستجد باذن الله تعالي مايرضيك و يغنيك عن اشياء كثيرة 
وفقكم الله ونسألكم الدعاء


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (15 فبراير 2010)

*تصميم اعمال اطفاء الحريق ( مشروع كتاب )*

*مرجعيات توصيف و اعتماد جودة وأداء*


*معدات و اعمال الإطفاء*​
*المقصود بالمرجعيات و هي جمع مرجع هي الجهات التي تملك الخبرة و المقدرة على توصيف معدة أو عمل أو وظيفة و تملك المصداقية و الشفافية في عملية التوصيف *
*ومرجعيات اعمال الحريق الاشهر هي : *
*1- **nfpa : ( national fire protection associasion**)*
*2- **ul : Underwriters laboratories *
*3- **ulc : Underwriters laboratories canada *
*4- **fm : Factory mutual research corporation *
*5- **foc : Fireoffices committee *
*و الأولي هي الأكثر شهرة بين مهندسي اعمال الحريق ، و يضاف الى تعليمات هذه المؤسسات تعليمات الجهات المحلية فلكل دولة ظروف مناخية و عادات و سلوكيات شعب يجب ان تؤخذ في الحسبان ، و متطلبات شركات التأمين ، و المرجعيات المذكورة صاغت خبراتها و ابحاثها بطريقة جعلتها قوانين يحتكم اليها المختصون و جهات اعتماد تضمن جودة المنتجات ذات العلاقة*
*وقد خصصت **nfpa **مجموعة وثائق تختص بمواصفات مضخات الحريق أعطتها الرقم 20 و تعرف بـ **nfpa 20 **و لا غني لأي مهندس ذو علاقة بالمجال عن دراستها و الإلمام بأهم ما جاء بها، ليكسب تصميمه و اختياراته المصداقية و الاعتمادية .*
*و في السطور التالية سنعرض لأهم مانراه الحد الأدني للمعرفة من وثائقها الخاصة بالمضخات والمماثلة بخصوص توصيف الرشاشات و انظمتها ، و خزانات المياه و مواصفات ملحقات هذه الانظمة و نسأل الله أن اكون قد وفقني لما يحب و يرضى و ان اكون نقلت لكم علم ينتفع به يجعله الله في ميزان حسناتي و حسنات من يبلغها عني .*
*مهندس / صبري عبد المعطي محمد سعيد ( مهندس صبري سعيد )16/2/2010*


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (16 فبراير 2010)

تصنيف فئات الخطورة hazard classification
المقصود بفئة الخطورة هو سرعة انتشار اللهب في المواد المحتواة بالمبني و التي تدخل في تكوينه ايضا كمنشأة
وتصنف الخطورة تحت ثلاث فئات أساسية :
1- فئة الخطورة العادية extra light hazard
2- فئة الخطورة الوسط ordinary hazard 
3- فئة الخطورة القصوي extra high hazard 
و يتبين لنا الفرق بين هذه الفئات و معايير التعامل معها اطفائيا ضمن الحديث بخصوص رشاشات الحريق
كما تصنف المباني الي فئات من حيث الأهمية و معدل الإاشغال فيها و سيأتي ذلك مجدولا في موضعه ​


----------



## حسام الدينن (16 فبراير 2010)

واللة ي اخى جزاك اللة كل خير 
انت مهندس رئع وريا ريت تستمر على هذا المستوى المتقدم


----------



## م/السيد (16 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/السيد (16 فبراير 2010)

:28::28::28::28:شكرا جزيلا وننتظر المزيد يابشمهندس صبري يجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## usamaawad40 (16 فبراير 2010)

thanks tooooo much


----------



## حسين دراج (22 فبراير 2010)

الف الف شكر يا باش مهندس
واطال الله في عمرك


----------



## mohamedmorad2008 (4 مارس 2010)

مشكووررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## الدكة (4 مارس 2010)

بس انا حابب استفسر عن شيء معين لا وهو :
هل الأصل في مقاومة الحريق : المكافحة أو الأنذار ؟؟؟

وماذا عن المنشآت الصحية: هل يلزم تغطية جميع المناطق بالمرشات المائية ام توجد استثناءات لبعض المناطق، طبقاً للأكواد العالمية او متطلبات الدفاع المدني ؟؟

وشكراً ،،،


----------



## م0بشار الكربولي (5 مارس 2010)

مشكورين مهندس صبري سعيد على جهودك الرائعة وننتظر المزيد من ابداعاتك


----------



## eng_mech (29 مارس 2010)

*شكرا ومن فضلكم*

معلومات قيمه كنا في امس الحاجه لها
تسلم يا بشمهندس
ولو في حاجه متعارف عليها او تستخدم كا استاندارد بدل الدخول في متاهات الحسابات

لو ممكن استشاره لحجم المضخه انا عندي مبني عشرين دور في كل دور اربعه خراطيم واربعه وستين رشاش المبني 
هل من الممكن استخدام مضختين للمبني (مكون من جزئين)


----------



## Eng.Mo'ath (29 مارس 2010)

يعطيك العافية يا بشمهندس


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (29 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اشكركم على المتابعة
وستجدون حساب نظام الاطفاء بالرشاشات خطوة خطوة ضمن مواضيعي 
بخصوص زميلنا يسأل عن المضخة التي تخدم المبني ذات العشرين طابق لازم تحسب سمت المضخة لكن بخصوص عطاء المضخة فيمكنك استخدام 750 جا / د لان المضخة ستغذي ايضا خراطيم الحريق و يدخل في سمت المضخة ارتفاع ماسورة التغذية عند آخر طابق به شبكة رشاشات
و موضوعنا القادم هو عن مكونات شبكة مقاومة الحريق الشائع استخدامها و التي تشمل رشاشات الاطفاء بالماء
​


----------



## ehab17 (3 أبريل 2010)

hii


----------



## emhdisam (6 أبريل 2010)

كيف يتم حساب الخراطيم باش مهندس صبري لو سمحت


----------



## السيد احمد (7 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا مهندسى العزيز


----------



## aati badri (7 أبريل 2010)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> و ارجو لمن لديه موضوعات ذات علاقة ان يتفضل و يقترح على ما يجب ان اضيفه و ممن لديه مراجع ان يدلنا عليها حتي يكون بين ايديكم عملا متكاملا علما بأن الكمال لله وحده و منه نرجوا الهداية و الرشد و الصواب في القول
> مهندس صبري سعيد
> 7/2/2010م


السلام عليكم مهندسنا الهمام
خبرات السنين وعرق السنين وجهد السنين 
تبذل بلا من أوأذى
فلك الشكر أجزله
الخط تحت الكلام من عندي 
سأحاول رفع الكود الخليجي الجزء الأول والجزء الثاني 
إن كنت تعترف بهذا الكود
وهو بالمناسبة مأخوذ من الكود البريطاني والآخر الشهير ب nfpa


----------



## aati badri (7 أبريل 2010)

الجزء الاول من الكود الخليجي المشترك
أي لكل دول الخليج

http://ifile.it/wpnls2bhttp://ifile.it/wpnls2b/ÙØ¬ÙØ³ Ø§ÙØªØ¹Ø§ÙÙ ÙØ¯ÙÙ Ø§ÙØ®ÙÙØ¬ Ø§ÙØ¹Ø±Ø¨ÙØ©.rar


----------



## aati badri (7 أبريل 2010)

الجزء الثاني من الكود وهو الأكبرالأهم بالنسبة للميكانيكا
ونزل مؤخرا ويهتم بالتصميم ويوجد على الموقع

http://ifile.it/8anx5je


----------



## aati badri (7 أبريل 2010)

أبحث الآن في مكتبتي عن كتاب أمريكي 
لإعداد طالبي عضوية nfpa للأمتحان


----------



## aati badri (7 أبريل 2010)

آخر إزعاج يا هندسة
سوف أرفع هذا الكتاب فقط وبعدها
وبعدها أجلس في حضرة أستاذي 
أجلس القرفصاء 
لعلي أتعلم شيئا من كبار الأستاذة
انت البحر
ومن أراد البحر أستقل السواقيا

http://ifile.it/l964mqo


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (7 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
هناك فرق بين الاطفاء اي معالجة الحريق وبين الانذار و هو اعلام بحدوث الحريق


----------



## بُلو (8 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير ... ونحن مترقبين الباقي


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (8 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (8 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خيرا و زادكم من فضله و علمه الذي لاحد له و لا نهاية فهو العليم فوق كل عليم 
و انا اشكرك على تواضعك و على عطائك الذي كنا نفتقده
ارجو ان اكون عند حسن ظنك و ظن الزملاء بي و ان تكون مفرداتي واضحة و لا غموض فيها وسلسة مباشرة لا لف ولا دوران فانا لا احب الطلاسم ولا الغموض و رجاء ان وجدتم لفظا او عبارة غير واضحة فارجو التنبيه حتي تعم الفائدة و تكون لنا بفضل الله لغة ومفردات تثري اسلوب التعبيرالتقني بالعربية دون اخلال بالمعني المقصود ، ولعل تأخري بسبب التدقيق في اللفظة و التعريف و العلاقة بالوظيفة و المعني للفظة و المصطلح ، 
و الله المستعان


----------



## عماد ربيع سالم (9 أبريل 2010)

الاخ العزيز : صبرى سعيد 
تحية مباركة على المجهود الرائع الذى قدمته ............ بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك 
مع خالص تحياتى


----------



## aati badri (10 أبريل 2010)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خيرا و زادكم من فضله و علمه الذي لاحد له و لا نهاية فهو العليم فوق كل عليم
> و انا اشكرك على تواضعك و على عطائك الذي كنا نفتقده
> ارجو ان اكون عند حسن ظنك و ظن الزملاء بي و ان تكون مفرداتي واضحة و لا غموض فيها وسلسة مباشرة لا لف ولا دوران فانا لا احب الطلاسم ولا الغموض و رجاء ان وجدتم لفظا او عبارة غير واضحة فارجو التنبيه حتي تعم الفائدة و تكون لنا بفضل الله لغة ومفردات تثري اسلوب التعبيرالتقني بالعربية دون اخلال بالمعني المقصود ، ولعل تأخري بسبب التدقيق في اللفظة و التعريف و العلاقة بالوظيفة و المعني للفظة و المصطلح ،
> و الله المستعان


 
أتأخر براحتك 
وعلى مهلك
وعلى أقل من مهلك
طالما ستأتي بالدرر


----------



## hamadalx (10 أبريل 2010)

أحب أن أضيف شيئا ولكن ليس هى بإضافة فى حد ذاتها لأن المهندس صبرى سعيد من الشخصيات التى لن تعوض ولن تكرر فى هذا المنتدى جعل الله كل حرف يكتبه لخدمة أخوانه وأولاده بمثقال ألف حسنة وجمعنا وإياه فى جنة الخلد إن شاء الله............................
مع خالص تحياتى


----------



## aati badri (10 أبريل 2010)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> السلام عليكم ​
> 
> اشكركم على المتابعة
> وستجدون حساب نظام الاطفاء بالرشاشات خطوة خطوة ضمن مواضيعي 0 تصميم شبكة مكافحة الحريق برشاشات الماء خطوة خطوة
> ...


آسف قمت بإضافة الرابط لموضوعتصميم شبكة مكافحة الحريق برشاشات الماء خطوة خطوة 
من عندي حتى يسهل الرجوع اليه .
سؤال ياهندسة
عطاء المضخة فيمكنك استخدام 750 جا / د لان المضخة ستغذي ايضا خراطيم الحريق 
معروف أن السعات المعتمدة أوالموصفة من NFPA هي كالتالي:
GPM25.50.100.150.200.250.300.400.450.500.750.1000.1250.1500
إذاً متى نستعمل المضخات ذات السعات/العطاء الكبيرة مثل 1000.1250.1500 ج/د
وشكرا


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (10 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (10 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك عليكم


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (10 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
لااستطيع ان ادعب انب قرأت الوثائق الخاصة بالمضخات و لكن السعات المذكورة ترتبط باشغال الميني ومدي اهميبه و هل هو ميني مدني ام عسكري و مدي اتساع مساحة المبني و نوعية و اهمية المواد المتداولة فيه و سرعة انتشار اللهب في هذه المواد وعلى اي الحالات فأنا احاول ان اقترب من الحالات الاكثر شيوعا و تعتبر مفتاحا لما هو اكبرمن ان احصيه ، و لو تتكرم و تقتطف الصفحات التي تشمل البيانات التي ذكرتها تكون قذ قصرت على المسافة و اعدكم ان اصوغها و استكمل بها ما ينقصني
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## aati badri (11 أبريل 2010)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لااستطيع ان ادعب انب قرأت الوثائق الخاصة بالمضخات و لكن السعات المذكورة ترتبط باشغال الميني ومدي اهميبه و هل هو ميني مدني ام عسكري و مدي اتساع مساحة المبني و نوعية و اهمية المواد المتداولة فيه و سرعة انتشار اللهب في هذه المواد وعلى اي الحالات فأنا احاول ان اقترب من الحالات الاكثر شيوعا و تعتبر مفتاحا لما هو اكبرمن ان احصيه ، و لو تتكرم و تقتطف الصفحات التي تشمل البيانات التي ذكرتها تكون قذ قصرت على المسافة و اعدكم ان اصوغها و استكمل بها ما ينقصني
> و جزاكم الله خيرا


أخي وأستاذي
السلام عليكم
لي رجاء أن تعمل كوتيشن للكلام الذي تود الرد عليه 
هنا يستطيع الزميل أن يميز بسهولة أنك تقصده
لو كلامكم أعلاه موجه لي
فعطاءات / سعات المضخات ماخوذ من nfpa20 
سأحاول رفعها أو صفحات منها
هل الجمع صحيح لمصطلح عطاء المضخة الذي تفضلتم بنحته


----------



## aati badri (11 أبريل 2010)

أستاذنا 
أرفق ملف pdf بسعات/عطاء المضخات من nfpa20


----------



## aati badri (11 أبريل 2010)

وصورة لنفس الصفحة


----------



## aati badri (11 أبريل 2010)

أستاذنا
هل تحتاج لل nfpa لأقوم برفعها لاني اظنها موجودة بالموقع
ولك الشكر


----------



## aati badri (11 أبريل 2010)

سؤال ثاني 
وآآسف لو بنعرقل خطتك للبوست
يمكنك الإجابة علينا بعد تنتهي من الموضوع بالكامل
السؤال عن الجوكي وكيف تقدر استطاعته/عطائه 
لأن المستندات التي بين يدي متضاربة جدافي تقدير هذه القيمة لذلك سميتها تقدير وليس حساب أو تصميم
وبعض الإستشاريين يجعلها 5% وبعضهم 10% وبعضهم 20% من قيمة عطاء المضخة الرئيسية
بين يدي مستند وليس كود يذكر أن القيمة يجب أن تكون أقل من الflow لأقل رشاش ((أول رشاش في الحسابات في حالة التصميم مع الأخذ في الإعتبار الضياعات ( أرجو أن تكون مفهومة لأن توصيلي للمعلومة ردي جدا ) )
وأظن دا منطقي لكي تقلع المضخة الرئيسية عند عمل أحد الرشاشات في وجود حريق


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (11 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
بخصوص الخراطيم ارجو زيارة موضوعي تحت اسم كبسولات هندسية
وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## aati badri (12 أبريل 2010)

up


----------



## aati badri (12 أبريل 2010)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بخصوص الخراطيم ارجو زيارة موضوعي تحت اسم كبسولات هندسية
> وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


 
السلام عليكم 
وطابت اوقاتك يا أستاذ
ذهبت للموضوع اعلاه ( الكبسولات)
حتى الآن لم تتطرق فيه لموضوع الخراطيم 
هل يوجد في موضوع آخر أم أنك ستدرجه فيه للأهمية

كبسولات هندسية ( قطر كيبل الكهرباء و قياس القاطع الكهربي )


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (13 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
نفس العنوان تكملة و على كلساعاود ادراجه 
بالنسبة للجوكي بامب عملها هو تعويض الضياع في الضغط داخل خطوط الشبكة نتيحة تسربات في الوصلات و لذلك تكون عطاؤها 10% وليس مهمتها اطفاء حريق مهما كان بسيط


----------



## aati badri (13 أبريل 2010)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> نفس العنوان تكملة و على كلساعاود ادراجه
> بالنسبة للجوكي بامب عملها هو تعويض الضياع في الضغط داخل خطوط الشبكة نتيحة تسربات في الوصلات و لذلك تكون عطاؤها 10% وليس مهمتها اطفاء حريق مهما كان بسيط


 
تشكر أستاذنا 
القيمة 10 % 
هل هناك كود أوما يسندها رسميا 
ولك الشكر


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (13 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير . وشكرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (13 أبريل 2010)

الحقيقة انا لم اصادف كود يحددها ولكن من تجارب من سبقونا جزاهم الله خيرا


----------



## aati badri (14 أبريل 2010)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> الحقيقة انا لم اصادف كود يحددها ولكن من تجارب من سبقونا جزاهم الله خيرا


 
1000 الف شكر ياهندسة
ساحاول رفع ماعندي
لتنظر فيه مشكورا اذا امكن


----------



## eng.a.nabiel (14 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله كل الخير 
بارك الله فيك بشمهندس صبري سعيد
ممكن حضرتك تساعدني في معرفة الاحجام الأستندر للأسطوانات co2 , fm-200
ممكن لو أرشدتوني بكود يعرفني كيف أحدد المضخة عن طريق مساحة المبني و أرتفاعة
علشان موضوع أرتفاع المبني ده عليه جدل كتير
وهل فعلا لو يوجد مبني به رشاشات وكمان خراطيم مينفعش يكون م\عدل تدفق الطلمبة أقل من 750 جالون لكل دقيقة
ياريت يا بشمهندسين تساعدوني ، وكمان ياريت اللي يقول معلومة يستند للكود ولو فيها ثقل مني يرفع الصفحة اللي بالكود هنا علشان النقطة اللي نتكلم فيه ويثبتها الكود نعديها وتكون قتلت بحثا ولا أحد بعد كده يشككنا فيها ( الكود أهم حاجة ) الكود الكود الكود
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## eng.a.nabiel (14 أبريل 2010)

عندي مبني 13000 متر مربع ثلاثة أدوار
هل هذا المبني يحتاج لسيستمسن منفصلين للفير علشان المساحة الكبيرة يعني هل هو محتاج أني أقسمة علي أتنين كل جزء له مجموعة المضخات المنفصلة عن الجزء الاخر 
ولا مساحة المبني الكبيرة دية لا تشكل مشكلة


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (15 أبريل 2010)

اشكر كم الزميل العزيز اعطني فرصة للمراجعة و اشكرك على الملف بارك الله قيكم


----------



## aati badri (15 أبريل 2010)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> اشكر كم الزميل العزيز اعطني فرصة للمراجعة و اشكرك على الملف بارك الله قيكم


 
مشكور يا استاذنا
ودائما في انتظارك


----------



## aati badri (15 أبريل 2010)

eng.a.nabiel قال:


> السلام عليكم
> جزاكم الله كل الخير
> بارك الله فيك بشمهندس صبري سعيد
> ممكن حضرتك تساعدني في معرفة الاحجام الأستندر للأسطوانات co2 , fm-200
> ...


أستميح اخي و أستاذي م صبري عذرا لأرد عليك حتى يجد الوقت الكافي
1 - بخصوص ممكن حضرتك تساعدني في معرفة الاحجام الأستندر للأسطوانات co2 , fm-200
سأحاول أعمل اسكاننق من ملفات شركات متخصصة بين يدي وارفعها
2 - بخصوصبكود يعرفني كيف أحدد المضخة عن طريق مساحة المبني و أرتفاعة
علشان موضوع أرتفاع المبني ده عليه جدل كتير
وهل فعلا لو يوجد مبني به رشاشات وكمان خراطيم مينفعش يكون م\عدل تدفق الطلمبة أقل من 750 جالون لكل دقيقة
طبعا وكما تعلم عليك بال NFPA وهي كود معتمد في معظم المشاريع والبلاد
سأرفع مع هذه المداخلة صفحات من الكود بخصوص السؤال بها كمية المياه والزمن اللازم طبعا حسب التصنيف الحريقي
وهناك الكود البريطاني اظنه موجود بالموقع وهناك كودات أخرى لا يعلمها الا الله والراسخون في التصميم

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآسف طلعت صفحة واحدة التكملة في مداخلة بعد هذه


----------



## aati badri (15 أبريل 2010)

http://ifile.it/1ua983y/FP.pdf

فشلت في رفعها مع المداخلة السابقة
آآآسف


----------



## eng.a.nabiel (17 أبريل 2010)

aati badri قال:


> أستميح اخي و أستاذي م صبري عذرا لأرد عليك حتى يجد الوقت الكافي
> 1 - بخصوص ممكن حضرتك تساعدني في معرفة الاحجام الأستندر للأسطوانات co2 , fm-200
> سأحاول أعمل اسكاننق من ملفات شركات متخصصة بين يدي وارفعها
> 2 - بخصوصبكود يعرفني كيف أحدد المضخة عن طريق مساحة المبني و أرتفاعة
> ...


 السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك
بس بردك أنا معرفتش الي الأن هل أرتفاع المبني لابد من مراعاته عند أختيار المضخة
وكذلك المساحة
الفقرة 11.2.2.3 
بتقول الاتي
the pipe schedule method shall be permitted for use in system exceeding 5000 ft2 465m2
يا ريت حد يفهمني الفقرة دية 
علشان دلوقتي أنا مش فاهم ايه هي the pipe schedule method مع العلم ان مساحة المبني 13000 متر وكمان عدد الأسبرنكلر اللي في الدور الواحد حوالي 500 أسبلنكلر والجدول اللي في السيزنج بتاع المواسير أخرة 275 أسبلنكلر التي تعادل 6 بوصة
وكمان أرتفاع المبني ياريت لو حد عنده معلومة عن تأثير الأرتفاع علي التدفق للمضخة
بارك الله فيكم ونفعكم


----------



## aati badri (17 أبريل 2010)

eng.a.nabiel قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بارك الله فيك
> بس بردك أنا معرفتش الي الأن هل أرتفاع المبني لابد من مراعاته عند أختيار المضخة
> وكذلك المساحة
> ...


 
the pipe schedule method shall be permitted for use in system 
أظنك نقلتها ناقصة لانه مسموح بإستثناءات
هذا النظام حسب الكود مسموح به في مساحات محددة
او مباني قديم
والا تستعمل نظام الحساب الهيدروليكي والآن له برامج حاسب آلي
علشان دلوقتي أنا مش فاهم ايه هي the pipe schedule method مع العلم ان مساحة المبني 13000 متر وكمان عدد الأسبرنكلر اللي في الدور الواحد حوالي 500 أسبلنكلر والجدول اللي في السيزنج بتاع المواسير أخرة 275 أسبلنكلر التي تعادل 6 بوصة

عليك باستخدام نظام حساب الهيدروليك بالكمبيوتر
وسبق أن حملت كتاب به مثال لطريقة الحساب يدويا
وبالنسبة لارتفاع المبنى فهو يدخل في سمت /HEAD المضخة
(((اظن سمت من نحت أستاذنا م صبري سعيد ))))


----------



## eng.a.nabiel (17 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
معلش يا جماعة ممكن وحده وحده عليا
علشان يكون في استفاد
دلوقتي رقم واحد ايه هي طرق الحساب وايه هي المعاير اللي تجعلني اتجه الي طريقة منهم
ثانيا أنا بتأسف لصاحب الموضوع المهندس صبري علي مداخلاتي 
الأخ الفاضل aati badri وسبق أن حملت كتاب به مثال لطريقة الحساب يدويا 
ممكن ترفعهولي​


----------



## aati badri (19 أبريل 2010)

eng.a.nabiel قال:


> السلام عليكم​
> 
> معلش يا جماعة ممكن وحده وحده عليا
> علشان يكون في استفاد
> ...


 

دلوقتي رقم واحد ايه هي طرق الحساب وايه هي المعاير اللي تجعلني اتجه الي طريقة منهم
حسب علمي طريقتين 1 - بايب اسكدوال و2-هايدروليك كاكيوليشين
والأولى شبه راحت عليها كل سنة يضيقوا عليها الخناق يعني قريبا سوف تكون آوت أوف ديت وبرضه لازم ترجع لاسماكنا
ومحدد بها أقصى مساحة مسموح بها للتصميم بواسطة البايب اسكدوال
الأخ الفاضل aati badri وسبق أن حملت كتاب به مثال لطريقة الحساب يدويا ​ 
ممكن ترفعهولي
المشاركة رقم 35 من نفس الموضوع
آآآآآآآآسفين يا أستاذنا م صبري​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (20 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا سعيد بمداخلاتكم المفيدة بيفتحوا نقاط تستحق التظر 
خدوا راحتكم
و انا بااجهز ردود ارجو تكون وافية


----------



## aati badri (22 أبريل 2010)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> الحقيقة انا لم اصادف كود يحددها ولكن من تجارب من سبقونا جزاهم الله خيرا


 
أستاذنا
السلام عليكم
الكوت السابق كان بخصوص الجوكي بمب وسعتها/ عطاءها
ووعدت حضرتكم برفع ما عندي لاحقا
أبدا بالكود الخليجي
_في صفحة 71 من الجزء الثاني فقرة 2/7/2/2 النص كالتالي : _
_تزود بعض أنظمة مكافحة الحريق بمضخات احتياطية إما أن تكون كهربائية متصلة بمصدر كهرباء_
_احتياطي أو أن تكون بمحرك يعمل بالديزل وتزود أيضا بمضخة مساعدة كافية لتغطية أي تسرب متوقع_
_خلال 10 دقائق وتكون بسعة لا تقل عن 5 % من سعة المضخة الرئيسية عند ضغط اعلى من ضغط هذه المضخة بمقدار 0.5 بار_
منقول طبعا


----------



## aati badri (22 أبريل 2010)

الوثيقة الثانية
ليست كود وإنما من شركة
armstrong
المشهورة في المجال
سارفعها لاحقا
وشكرا
عبدالعاطي بدري البدري


----------



## aati badri (22 أبريل 2010)

aati badri قال:


> الوثيقة الثانية
> ليست كود وإنما من شركة
> armstrong
> المشهورة في المجال
> ...


 

مرفق
أرجو الإطلاع والتعليق
صفحة 6


----------



## aati badri (22 أبريل 2010)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> نفس العنوان تكملة و على كلساعاود ادراجه
> بالنسبة للجوكي بامب عملها هو تعويض الضياع في الضغط داخل خطوط الشبكة نتيحة تسربات في الوصلات و لذلك تكون عطاؤها 10% وليس مهمتها اطفاء حريق مهما كان بسيط


 
ال nfpa
يقول بتصميم وحساب الهدر الذي يجب أن تعوضه الجوكي بمب
ويعطي طريق الحساب ((((( ما أدري ال nfpa مذكر والا مؤنث أفيدونا ))))))
سأحاول أن أرفع صورة الصفحة التي بها طريقة الحساب


----------



## محمدوصلاح (23 أبريل 2010)

سوال محتاج فيه للاجابه 
متى يجب أستخدام نظام الرشاشات التلقائية فى المبانى حسب الاكواد 
وعلاقة ارتفاع ومساحة المبنى باستخدامها حسب الاشغالات المختلفه 
ياريت لو فى حاجه توضح الموضوع ده 
شكراا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (24 أبريل 2010)

ارجو الا ينزعج احد من اي رقم يحده فيما اكتب و ليطمئن الي ان له مرجعية الا ان الذاكرة لم تعد تحمل الكثير و من كثرة تداولها صارت لي كانها بديهيات 
فمعذرة
و سازداد حرصا في عملية توثيق ما اكتب قدر الاستطاعة 
فانا لا استطيع ان ادعي اني قرات كل شيء و لكني اجتهد قدر المستطاع ان اعطي معلومة لها سند حتي ولو كان السند هو خبرة زملاء سبقوني و تعلمت منهم 
و انا اسجل المعلومة لحظة حصولي عليها كتابة ثم احاول صياغتهابعد ان استضيفها في عقلي و محاولةالتبين من صحتها توثيقها سواء من مصدر مرجع شديد الموثوقية او من خبرة ميدانية ، و ببعض الحسابات ذات العلاقة ، او بالبحث عن معلومة مشابهة يمكن القياس عليها 
وكل المرجعيات التي بين ايدينا تخضع للتمحيص و التعديل بناء على خبرات تتراكم لدي مهتمين وممارسين كثر في المواقع الممتدة عبر الكرة الارضية
و انا اعطي المعلومة قدرا كبيرا من الاهتمام لانها
امانة في عنقي لا اريد ان احبسها فهي حق للآخرين عندي وهي فضل علي من الله بغير حول مني ولاقوة احمده عليه ، 
و لست ممن يتكبرون عليها و الا لم تكن لتصلني 
اما بخصوص توجيه الكلام لمن ، فانا اخاطب الجميع لان ذاكرتي لحظية للاسف 
مرة اخري معذرة لكل من يعاتبني و اسال الله ان اكون عند حسن ظنكم بي​


----------



## aati badri (24 أبريل 2010)

aati badri قال:


> ال nfpa
> يقول بتصميم وحساب الهدر الذي يجب أن تعوضه الجوكي بمب
> ويعطي طريق الحساب ((((( ما أدري ال nfpa مذكر والا مؤنث أفيدونا ))))))
> سأحاول أن أرفع صورة الصفحة التي بها طريقة الحساب


 
صفحة من الكود


----------



## aati badri (24 أبريل 2010)

eng.a.nabiel قال:


> السلام عليكم
> جزاكم الله كل الخير
> بارك الله فيك بشمهندس صبري سعيد
> ممكن حضرتك تساعدني في معرفة الاحجام الأستندر للأسطوانات co2 , fm-200
> جزاكم الله كل خير


 
آآآآآآآآآآآآآآسف جدا أخي م eng.a.nabiel
كنت قد وعدتك برفع الاحجام ونسيت فأعذرني
الآن أحاول أن أوفي بوعدي
أتمنى أن تكون كافية لطلبك
والا فاطلب 
وساحاول ان اكون عند حسن ظنك


----------



## aati badri (25 أبريل 2010)

aati badri قال:


> آآآآآآآآآآآآآآسف جدا أخي م eng.a.nabiel
> كنت قد وعدتك برفع الاحجام ونسيت فأعذرني
> الآن أحاول أن أوفي بوعدي
> أتمنى أن تكون كافية لطلبك
> ...


 
موضوعي ذو الرابط أدناه به - حسب إعتقادي بعض المعلومات التي تسأل عنها-بخصوص CO2,FM200

mohamed mech حا تسهر معاي ‏


----------



## nofal (27 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد ماهر الشريف (1 مايو 2010)

:75:
الف شكر على الموضوع القيم


----------



## احمد ماهر الشريف (1 مايو 2010)

كيف نطفى الحريق تلقائيا في غرف المحولات

:70:


----------



## el3anteel1313 (11 مايو 2010)

إذا أعجبك موضوع من المواضيع فلا تقل شكـراً... بل قل الآتـي:

اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ماتقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...وقِهم عذاب القبر وعذاب النار

و أدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى مع الأنبياء والشهداء والصالحين

واجعل دعاءهم مستجاب في الدنيا والآخرة ... اللـهم آميـن
وللامه محمد اجمعين
منقول


----------



## nofal (15 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amrbnsaeed (24 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً
موضوع ممتاز
عساه يتم على خير إن شاء الله
وأنا على أتم استعداد للمساعدة
بعلمى البسيط فى هذا المجال


----------



## حسام محمد (25 يونيو 2010)

شكرا الك يا معلم


----------



## ايمن حسين (18 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 00000000000000


----------



## ايمن حسين (18 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 000000000000


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (20 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
يستخدم لاطفاء حرائق المحولات و غرف الكهرباء انظمة ثاني اكسيد الكربون او انظمة اف ام 200
وللزميل عمر بن سعيد 
اشكرك على مرورك الكريم و الملف مفتوح لي مشاركة فأنا لازلت اتعلم والهث خلف المعلومة و أنا أسعد بمساهمات تثري الموضوع 
و ادعو لي ان اتمكن من استكمال الموضوع و ادعوا لوالدي بالرحمة و الجنة كما ربياني صغيرا 
بارك الله فيكم و في انتظار مشاركاتكم
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (20 أغسطس 2010)

احتاج كتاب nfpa14


----------



## نور محمد علي (31 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله لكم جميعا على هذه المعلومات القيمة ونرجو منكم المزيد


----------



## عبدالسلام حمدان (2 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا علي هذه المعلومات القيمة 
انا لسه جديد في الموضوع


----------



## medo.hanafy (2 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يابشمهندس
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## وزوز (4 سبتمبر 2010)

عندي سؤال المضخة الجوكي تعمل على تعويض المياء في اي حاله يعني اذا فتح مرش تعمل او لا ؟؟
او على عدد مرشات معين تكون تعمل
ممكن المساعده في هذه السؤال


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (5 سبتمبر 2010)

زميلنا العزيز 
السلام عليكم و على كل من يتفضل بالمرور او بالمرور و التعقيب او الاضافة 
و كل عام و الجميع بخير 
المضخة الجوكي مضخة تعويض ضغط و ليس كم فهي تعمل اذا حدث تسرب من احدي الوصلات اما اذا حدث حريق و انكسر الأمبول الحساس فانها ليس المطلوب منها ان تغذيه فالتدفق الناتج يكون اكبر قيمة من ان تتمكن الجوكي تعويضه و بالتالي يكون هذا سببا لأن احد المضختين الرئيسيتين يتولى المهمة فورا ، لذلك فلا بد من الحرص على ان تكون المضخة الجوكي أقل عطاء ولكن تستطيع ان تحافظ على قيمة الضغط في الخطوط عند 7 بار او الضغط المصمم عنده الشبكة 
وفقكم الله و ادعوك لقراءة باقي موضوعاتي و موضوعات الزملاء بهذا الخصوص


----------



## fox5 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

زادك الله علما نافعا وبارك لك


----------



## creative eng (10 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يااخي ..وجزاكم الخير 
مداخلات ومعلومات رائعة


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (10 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Atatri (11 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## السيد زرد (12 أكتوبر 2010)

اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ماتقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...وقِهم عذاب القبر وعذاب النار

و أدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى مع الأنبياء والشهداء والصالحين

واجعل دعاءهم مستجاب في الدنيا والآخرة ... اللـهم آميـن
وللامه محمد اجمعين
منقول


----------



## AHMADBHIT (12 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## emhdisam (21 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخوة المهندسين تناقضات تجدها في نظام المشترك سبرنكلر و خراطيم منها مثلا الحسابات الهدروليكية كم خرطوم يجب ان يعمل معا اضافة للرشاشات و كيف احسب الظغط اللازم ارجو الافادة


----------



## sayedsayed55 (12 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا:16:


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (12 ديسمبر 2010)

ارجو مراجعة موضوعاتي و موضوعات الزملاء 
ارجو لك التوفيق


----------



## اسامه نحله (12 ديسمبر 2010)

يا باشمهندس صبرى الله يعزك ....
ممكن تعطينى خطوط عريضة لمضخة الحريق ...
مثلا المضحة قدرة كذا تغذى مساحه كذا .....


----------



## م رشدي حموده (12 ديسمبر 2010)

الف مليون شكر ، وجزاااك الله كل خير ،، وااافر تحيااتي وتقديري لك اخي الكريم وننتظر مزيدك الذي عودتنا اياااه


----------



## العوضي داود محمد (14 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## مستريورك (14 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس صبري سعيد

مشكور يا الغالي


----------



## هانى دسوقي (15 ديسمبر 2010)

up


----------



## حسين دراج (15 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ العزيز

ما رأيكم في استخدام water mist fire system في المكتبات وخاصة ان من ميزات هذا النظام ان يحول رذاذ الماء الى بخار مكونا غيمة مانعة من وصول الاوكسجين الى منطقة اللهب او منطقة الاشتعال


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (15 ديسمبر 2010)

اشكرك على مشاركتك ولكني ليس عندي تفاصيل معيارية للأمر فاذا لديك معلومات تفصيلية نرجو الا تبخل علينا


----------



## اسامه نحله (18 ديسمبر 2010)

أشكرك بشده يا بشمهندس ،،،،
ولنا لقاء في الأسئله بإذن الله تعالى ، بعد التصفح للموضوع الممتاز ....


----------



## اسامه نحله (18 ديسمبر 2010)

والله الذى لا إله الإ هو ،،،،،
موضوع ممتاز


----------



## goor20 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## وائل البرعى (18 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمة ونرجو المزيد


----------



## على الشاعر (30 مارس 2011)

لو سمحت يا سيدى ......
عندى مشروع كان مصمم له مضحة افقيه 40 حصان ، ولكن المقاول اقترح ان تكون قدرتها 100 حصان وهتكون مضخة راسية 
...... سؤالى هل التغيير من المضخة الافقية40 حصان= تكافىء المضخة 100 حصان الراسية
شكراً لحضرتك
ولو فيه حسابات التغيير اكون شاكر ليك ...


----------



## على الشاعر (2 أبريل 2011)

up


----------



## Ahmedovic Fawkes (2 أبريل 2011)

كان من الأفضل البشمهندس صبرى جزاه الله خير يكمل و بعد كدا الأسئلة يا جماعة


----------



## اسامه نحله (6 أبريل 2011)

Up


----------



## حسن طه عبدالقادر (6 أبريل 2011)

كيفيه حساب اطفاء الغازات مثل fm 200 , co2 , ,والبودرة الجافة بالنظام التلقائى


----------



## 1948 (7 أبريل 2011)

تحياتي يا الغالي
ابدعت


----------



## على الشاعر (7 أبريل 2011)

على الشاعر قال:


> لو سمحت يا سيدى ......
> عندى مشروع كان مصمم له مضحة افقيه 40 حصان ، ولكن المقاول اقترح ان تكون قدرتها 100 حصان وهتكون مضخة راسية
> ...... سؤالى هل التغيير من المضخة الافقية40 حصان= تكافىء المضخة 100 حصان الراسية
> شكراً لحضرتك
> ولو فيه حسابات التغيير اكون شاكر ليك ...


ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
قدرة المضخة 100 حصان و 750 جالون/ د
FIRE FIGHTING PUMP UL/FM 750 GPM AT 100 m
Vertical Turbine FIRE PUMP SYSTEM : Model 4 STG -12M(SAMNAN
& 175 PSI FITTING MODULE WITH DISCHARGE


----------



## ecc1010 (10 أبريل 2011)

جززززززززززززززززززززززززززاك الله خيرا


----------



## كثمو (13 مايو 2011)

بالنسبة لتصميم loop system لنظام fire fighting كيف يتم وكيف يتم حساب اقطار المواسير ارجو الرد بالسرعة القصوى وشكرا


----------



## noreldin2000 (18 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## نهاد العجيلي (20 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيير الجزاء


----------



## lynxshaheen (26 سبتمبر 2011)

عن جد مشكور انت عملت موسوعة روعة يا مهندس صبري
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## وائل الشال (10 ديسمبر 2011)

نرجو تكملة الموضوع يا بشمهندس صبرى اسأل اللة لك العافية فى الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## deago (14 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور يا باشا


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (14 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك مهندس صبرى فإنك كما عهدناك دائما ذو بأو وعلم


----------



## باهر سمير (15 ديسمبر 2011)

الفاضل م/صبرى 
لكل عمل اجر ولكننا لانقدر على تقديم اى اجر لك فجزاكم الله كل خير عنا 
سؤالى لحضرتك ماهى مكونات لوحة الكهرباء وتوصيلاتها للمضخة الجوكى والمضخة الرئيسية وكيفية العمل ؟


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (15 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم زميلنا العزيز شكرا على مروركم 
للأسف انا في الكهرباء قريب من الصفر و لكني سأحاول ان أقتنص ما يفيد في هذا الموضوع من أحد الزملاء أو من مشروع قمت بتنفيذه 
اتمني لكم التوفيق


----------



## نورا عبد المجيد (15 ديسمبر 2011)

مهندس صبرى ممكن لو سمحت تذكر لنا مرجع أو إثنين بحيث تجمع كل هذه المعلومات فى الحريق


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (17 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
الحقيقة ان الـ nfpa 
قد اخرجت مجموعة كبيرة من التعليمات مصنفة بأرقام و انا طبعت رقم 13 ووجدت الابحار فيه مضيعة للوقت فهو يحتوي على نصوص معظمها يقرأ و لا يفهم وبالتالي عاهدت نفسي ان ابحث فيما اتفق عليه اهل المهنة و اقتنصوه من هذا الكود و ستجدين مثالا محلولا بطريقة الخطوة خطوة و ستجدين معلومات متناثرة في اكثر من مشاركة لي مثال ذلك خراطيم الاطفاء ، ذهبت يوما الي مكتبة جرير ووجدت كتابا ضخم الجثة بعنوان جذاب جدا لأهل المهنة فقلبت صفحاته عسي ان اقتنع بقيمة سعره المبالغ فيه لكني لم اجد سوي هذه المعلومات الخاصة بخراطيم مياه الإطفاء و كلفني نقلها رغم بساطتها اربعة زيارات فأنا أتحول الي لص معلومة اذا وجدت مبالغة في سعر المرجع مقارنة بما يحتويه فمعلومة مثل هذه لم تتعد ثلاث صفحات في كل صفحة سطران او ثلاث فكيف ادفع 500 ريال مقابلها لو انه فصل كامل لاشتريته لكن ... 
و انا احاول الآن ان الملم مايجب معرفته في الصحي من جداول و تعليمات ، و كذلك ما يتعلق باعمال شبكات الاطفاء و اسأل الله التمكن من ذلك في وقت قصير 
و في لقاء آخر سأذكر مرجعين هامين احدهما بالعربية و الآخر بالإنجليزية اسم الكتاب و مؤلفه و ناشره 
كما ان بين يدي الآن مطبوعة اجملت المرجعيات و محتوي كل منها فأعطوني فرصة لأن عملية الصياغة عندي تحتاج الي وقت و فهم و ممارسة 
و الله المستعان


----------



## ramy_hosny (23 ديسمبر 2011)

لو سمحت يابشمهندس صبرى عندى مشروع صغير عبار ة عن مجموعة مبانى خدمية 5 مبانى مكونة من دور واحد ومستودع يحتوى على 40 رشاش مياه وكل مبنى يحتوى على صندوق حريق بالنسبة لحساب سعة المضخة هل أحسب Q للرشاشات واجمع عليها Q الخاصة بخمس صناديق حريق والا اجمع صندوق واحد على إعتبار لو حدث حريق مش هستعمل كل الصناديق مع العلم أن Q للصندوق هيكون فى حدود 250 gpm وفى تقديرك الشخصى مشروع ذى ده سعة المضخة هيكون فى حدود كام أفيدونى أفادكم الله وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## altarrah82 (23 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله الخير مهندس صبري سعيد ومهندس عبد العاطي


----------



## وائل البرعى (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا مهندس صبرى وعلى روح الدعابة وننتظر بأن تكمل الموضوع لأنه بالفعل مفيد جدا لزملائنا وأجمل ما فيه إبداعك فى عرضه وتبسيطه .

منتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتظريييييييييييييييين المزيد.*


----------



## السنوسى منسى (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك على هذا الشرح الرائئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئع*


----------



## usamaawad40 (26 ديسمبر 2011)

الله يجزيك الخير على المجهود الطيب


----------



## وليد لطفى (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

*جزاك الله خيرا  ونحن بانتظار هذا الموضوع المهم*


----------



## eng_roshdy24 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

thanks alot


----------



## abdelsalamn (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا *


----------



## ابومنال عباس (12 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## magdy khawas (14 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمران احمد (26 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك الله فيك

و الى مزيد من التوفيق و النجاح بأذن الله


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (26 يناير 2012)

شكرا على مروركم جميع و اتمن لكم التوفيق


----------



## samer jarayseh (22 مارس 2012)

تحية طيبة للجميع


----------



## samer jarayseh (22 مارس 2012)

تحية و أحترام للمهندس صبري سعيد على مدى كرمه في اعطاء المعلومات م. صبري احتاج منك مساعدة . اريد ان اعرف ما مقدار flow rate و pressure لمشروع مكون من طابق ارضي مساحته 430 متر مربع و هو عبارة عن مختبرات بيطرية ، عدد المرشات 51 ،المضخات موجودة على السطح. ما هي الخطوات المتبعة للحسابات و ما هي المرجعية؟ و لك كل الأحترام و التقدير


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (22 مارس 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم 
*


----------



## drmady (22 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا استاذى الفاضل / المهندس صبري سعيد ، وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك وجعلك الله دائما سباق للخير


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (22 مارس 2012)

رجاء لا تضعوا مضخات الحريق فوق السطح 

حتي لو افتي بذلك المفتيين و لا تسألوني عن المرجعية 

فوجود المضخة اعلا السطح يعرضها لأن يلتهمها الحريق 
كما يصعب الوصول اليها لتزويدها بالوقود اذا كان الخزان ليس به الكمية الكافية نتيجة تعدد اختبارات محرك الديزل دون النظر لتناثص كمية الوقود بعد كل تشغيل
ايضا قد يصعب تبديل بطاريات بدء الحركة لمحرك الديزل في حالة فسادها او عدم تأهيلها لتكون جاهزة دائما 
اما عن عطاء المضخة ارجو العودة لقراءة نص الموضوع وستجد كيف تحدد عطاء المضخة و الضغط الفعال لها 
اما بالنسبة للحسابات الهيدروليكية فيمكنك الرجوع لمثال قدمه الزميل مصطفي سامي 
تمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## samer jarayseh (27 مارس 2012)

المهندس صبري تحية و تقدير لجهودك في افادة المهندسين مما لديك من علم و معرفة أعلم أهمية وجود المضخات في الطابق الأرضي،لكن لا يوجد غرفة خاصة للمضخات و لا يوجد بئر أو مكان لخزان أرضي . المضخات من النوع الكهربائي و لا يوجد مضخة ديزل.هل هذه المعلومات تجيز وضع المضخات على السطح؟ و لك الأحترام و التقدير


----------



## ben_sala7 (27 مارس 2012)

ربنا يجزيك عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (27 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
اشكركم على المرور وعلى الإستفسار لأنه غاية في الأهمية 
لا يجوز وضع مضخة كهربية فقط لحالها لأنه في اغلب حالات الحرائق يتم فصل الكهرباء عن المبني و ربما الحي كله و بالتالي تنعدم الفائدة من وجود المضخة الكهربية ، هذه واحدة 
الثانية ان مضخة الديزل تقلع تلقائيا اذا انعدم التيار الكهربي و ايضا زاد انخفاض ضغط المياه في الشبكة فهي مستقلة و تؤدي عملها لحين حضور الدفاع المدني و يستغرق ذلك مابين 30 و 45 دقيقة و هذا يقودنا لضرورة وجود خزان يكفي لتغطية الزمن المتوقع ان تصل خلاله الدفاع المدني ، فاذا كانت المضخة المستخدمة 500 جا/ د يكون المطلوب وجود خزان اقل سعة له 15000 جالون امريكي او 60 متر مكعب مع 10 % فراغ لتفادي الضغط الناتج داخل الخزان نتيجة البخر و التمدد 
مكان المضخة ك يمكن الاستغناء عن جراج في القبو او الدور الأرضي يوضع به مجموعة المضخات و مكان آخر يوضع فيه خزانات المياه و ليكونا اثنين كل منهما 30 متر مكعب مع التوصيل بينهما للاستفادة من نظرية الأواني المستطرقة ، و الأمر يكون اسهل لو المبني قيد الإنشاء ، او استغلال الرصيف حول المبني و عمل مجموعة خزانات تدفن تحت منسوب الرصيف ب70 سم و تكون متصلة ببعضها بما يحقق السعة المطلوبة و من الفايبرجلاس سمك الجدار 12مم و يكون للخزان رقبة أوزة تطل فوقه كهواية و تكون بقطر 4" وتصنع من السي بي في سي جدول 80 لتكون قوية وفي مكان قريب من حائط حتي لا تتعرض للتلف و تغلق الفوهة بطبة شبكية بلاستيكية مدعومة بشبك مانع للحشرات 
وفقكم الله


----------



## samer jarayseh (30 مارس 2012)

شكرا لك مهندس صبري على هذه المعلومات . لكن المبنى قائم . سوف يكون هناك مولد كهربائي ، حيث سوف يقوم بتشغيل المضخات فقط بعد انقطاع الكهرباء عن المبنى . أنا أعمل لدى المقاول ، حيث ان مهندس مكتب التصميم قام بحساب المضخات كالاتي (two main elec. pumps and one elec. jokey pump ) , كان مقدار flow rate و pressure هو:مضختان 25لتر /ثانية @ 6 بار و مضخة 5 لتر /ثانية @ 6 بار .و قام بوضع المضخات على السطح مع 8 متر مكعب من الماء في خزانات سعة الواحد 2 متر مكعب . لقد قمت بعمل حسابات و ذلك بعد الرجوع الى NFPA 13 و كود أنظمة مكافحة الحرائق الأردني بالأضافة الى ما شرحته حضرتك و أغنيت به ، كما قرأت الكثير حول هذا الموضوع ، و كان تقريري كالاتي Fire Fighting Sprinkler System •	The fire fighting system for the project will be sprinkler system; the design will be according to NFPA 13 guidelines and Jordanian code for fire fighting system requirements. Design Data: • Type of occupancies: Veterinary Laboratory . •	Classification of occupancies: Ordinary hazard (Group II ). •	Type of system: Wet pipe system. •	Area per sprinkler = 12 m2. •	Sprinkler description: Recessed Pendent type. •	Sprinkler discharge constant ( K ) = 81.2 •	Design area of water application = 25 m2 < 139 m2 , so •	Minimum rate of water application ( Design density (Dd) ) = 8.1 •	For steel pipes schedule 40 , C factor = 120 •	The proposed Firefighting pumps are allocated at roof floor Calculations: •	The calculations for fire fighting sprinkler system according to NFPA 13 guidelines and Jordanian code for fire fighting system requirements. •	So according to the design data, Number of sprinkler heads = Ad / As = 25 / 12 = 2.08 number of sprinkler heads = 2 The flow rate for sprinkler head ( Qs )= As X Dd = 12 X 8.1 = 97.2 Lit. /min ( 1.62 Lit. /sec ) . Pressure at sprinkler head outlet ( Ps )= (Qs X10 / K )2 =(97.2 X 10 / 81.2 ) 2 =143.3 kPa (1.43 bar ) •	The calculations processors will be according to NFPA 13 guidelines and Jordanian code for fire fighting system requirements , •	The flow rate from pumps = 678 Lit. /min ( 11.3 Lit. /sec ) •	The total pressure from pumps = 366.8 kPa (3. 67 bar ) •	Using safety factor of 20% The Result: The main electrical pump data is: 14 Lit. /sec. @ 4.5 bar The jockey pump data is: 4.6 Lit. /sec. @ 4.5 bar Important Notes: 1.	According to NFPA 13 guidelines and Jordanian code for fire fighting system requirements and Civil Defense Department requirements there should be a drain pipe connected to the fire fighting network for emptying purposes and the pipes network should be flat to achieve this. The drain pipe should be properly secured and the drain valve arranged and secured to be used by responsible person. 2.	According to NFPA 13 guidelines and Jordanian code for fire fighting system requirements and Civil Defense Department requirements there should be a fire man connection of an approved type and shall be equipped with quickcup fitting, properly secured and arranged for easy removal by fire departments. و بعد تقديم التقرير للمهندس المصمم و قام بدراسته ، طلب زيادة التدفق الى 18 لتر/ثانية مع ابقاء الضغط 4.5 بار . لم يعد عندي مصداقية لحسابات المصمم . اريد من حضرتك المساعدة في ان اعرف ما مقدار flow rate و pressure لمشروع مكون من طابق ارضي مساحته 430 متر مربع و هو عبارة عن مختبرات بيطرية ، عدد المرشات 51 ،المضخات موجودة على السطح. و ما هي الخطوات المتبعة للحسابات و ما هي المرجعية؟ و لك كل الأحترام و التقدير.


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (31 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم 
الصحيح ان افكار الزميل المصمم مشوشة و هو معذور ربما لأنه لديه معلومات كثيرة اختلطت كما يحدث لأي واحد فينا 
على كل و بدون حسابات ، اولا هو خصص مضختان رئيسيتان تعملان بالكهرباء لا وجود لحكمة من ورائها و هذا مخالف حتي للبديهيات ، 
فوجود الجنيريتور لا يعني انه يغني عن المحرك الديزل الذي يشغل المضخة الثانية لأنه في اغلب الاحيان تكون الكهرباء هي مصدر الازعاج و الحريق و بالتالي فلابد من مصدر مستقل تلقائي العمل و هو المضخة التي تدار بمحرك ديزل و في كل الاحوال يقطع التيار الكهربي و يحظر استخدام المولد الا في الحالات القصوي و حالة الاطمئنان الي سلامة التوصيلات الكهربائية بالمبني 
ايضا . ماقيمة 2متر مكعب مياه في الخزان فهي لا تكفي حتي للاستخدام اليومي للمبني 
و طالما ان المبني طابق واحد ويصعب وضع خزانات مياه فوقه الا بدراسة تحمل المبني و يمكن اختيار منور أو حديقة او ممر مكشوف لأعلا ، و يقام فيه برج معدني حامل لخزان ماء يرتفع عن سطح المبني بعشرة امتار على الأقل و لو امكن اماديا فليعلو 20 متر فهو بذلك سيحقق 2بار + ارتفاع سطح المبني ، وهذا مهم لتشغيل خراطيم المكافحة ( فاير هوز كابينيت) ، بدون تدوير مضخات 
و يمكن وضع المضخات علي الرصيف المحيط بالمبني او حتي الجراج المخصص للمسئول و اذا لم يتيسر مكان لأنشاء الخزان يمكن وضع خزانات بالسعة المطلوبة و لا تقل عن 60 متر مكعب على الرصيف المحيط بالمبني او احد المخازن او احد المعامل الغير مستخدمة _ أقول ايه ؟ ممكن يتعمل جسر حامل في اي معمل فوق رؤوس مشغلي المعامل بحيث يكون مكتبه تحت السقف الحامل للخزان 
امر آخر : عطاء المضخة يكزن 500 جالون امريكي في الدقيقة و بضغط لا يقل عن 7 بار بصرف النظر عن الحسابات التي تمت و يمكنك مراجعة المثال الذي كتبته في اول الموضوع و المواضيع ذات العلاقة 
و اي استفسار لا تتردد 
علما بأنلهجتي كانت حادة بعض الشيء خاصة بعد قراءة مضختان رئيسيتان تعملان بالكهرباء ؟ 
رجاء ان تضع ماقمت به من حسابات مع مخطط الشبكة في فايل و ترفقه بدون تكليف 
وفقكم الله


----------



## samer jarayseh (31 مارس 2012)

ا*ستنادا" الى كلامك "امر آخر : عطاء المضخة يكزن 500 جالون امريكي في الدقيقة و بضغط لا يقل عن 7 بار بصرف النظر عن الحسابات التي تمت "* --------------- اذا" لا داعي للحسابات ، و أي نظام مرشات لأي عدد كان من المرشات فان معدل التدفق 500 جالون/الدقيقة و ضغط 7 بار.هل هذا معتمد ؟



أنا اعلم ان هناك اخطاء و نواقص في التصميم ، المطلوب مني هو تقليل تكاليف تركيب النظام ، لذا قمت بعمل حسابات جديدة للمضخات للتأكد منها.المقاول لا يريد الخوض في اخطاء التصميم ، هو يريد تقليل تكاليف التركيب لان سعره خسران فيه، مع حرصي على التقيد بعمل ما هو صحيح وفق التعليمات و القوانين .
أرجو منك المساعدة في هذا الموضوع.


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (31 مارس 2012)

*تقليل التكلفة في المضخات هو شاري المجموعة يبقي يشتري صح 
موضوع الحسابات مطلوبة لكن هناك مبدأ : اذا كنت تستخدم رشاشات فقط يبقي ال جي بي ام 500 اما البار فهو ضرورة ان تكون قيمته 7 بار حتي تحصل على تغطية الرشاش للمكان من خلال طاقية كاملة الاستدارة ، الا تلاحظ ان شعلة موقد الغاز اذا ماهبط ضغط الغاز لا تكتمل استدارتها الا بعناء شديد ، هكذا يكون الامر مع الرشاش فأنت بالحسابات تطمئن انك داخل منطقة الجزاء مثلما يقول اخواننا الكرويين اما اذا كانت النتيجة ان القيمة اقل من السبعة بار فانه يعني ان اختيارك للمضخة صحيح تماما 
نرجع لموضوع التكلفة : بعض المقاولين يدعون دائما ان المشروع خسران و يحلفون بأيمانات تجمد المياه ، طمعا في ربح اكبر و موش مهم عنده المبني ، لكن معروف ان الشبكة التي لا تحتوي صناديق خراطيم حريق يركب لها بامبات 500 جا / د وعند 7 بار بينما التي تشمل على خراطيم حريق تعمل على نفس المضخة اي تتلقي الامداد من نفس المضخة تكون عطاء المضخة 750 على الأقل عند 7 بار و في المباني العالية يتم التعامل مع الضغط في الشبكة بهدوء
و بامكانك الرجوع الي nfpa 20
و هو خاص بضخات الحريق*


----------



## samer jarayseh (1 أبريل 2012)

شكرا" لك على الأهتمام بالموضوع ، و سوف أتابع معك عما قريب. شكرا" مرة أخرى.


----------



## م/ أحمد عبد المنعم (2 أبريل 2012)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووور
*


----------



## عمران احمد (24 مايو 2012)

*جزاكم الله كل خير

و بارك الله فيكم اجمعين 

و الى مزيد من النجاح و التوفيق بأذن الله*


----------



## eng.awad2 (8 يونيو 2012)

هل تحتاج المبانى ذات الخطوره العاديه لرشاشات ام خراطيم حريق عاديه عندى مبنى 60*30 عبارة عن مختبر جوده ولا يوجد به شى قابل للاشتعال غير عينات المختبر هل اعمل لها خراطيم ام رشاشات واكون لك شاكر​


----------



## dlear2011 (8 يونيو 2012)

thanks


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (29 يونيو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ستار سلمان (11 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم
نشكر الجهود المبذولة من قبلكم وللمعلومات القيمة التي ذكرتوها وخاصة للاستاذ صبري سعيد

لدي سوال حول كيفية بداية التصميم لمنظومة الحريق باستخدام كابينات الحريق بعدد 24 لبناية طابقين ومعلوم لدينا احجام المضخات والانبوب الرئيسي 6" المغذي للبناية
ارجو الاهتمام بالموضوع
مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## ستار سلمان (11 يوليو 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthre...ات-الماء-التلقائية-العمل/page17#ixzz20KfScpAn

السلام عليكم
نشكر الجهود المبذولة من قبلكم وللمعلومات القيمة التي ذكرتوها وخاصة للاستاذ صبري سعيد

لدي سوال حول كيفية بداية التصميم لمنظومة الحريق باستخدام كابينات الحريق بعدد 24 لبناية طابقين ومعلوم لدينا احجام المضخات والانبوب الرئيسي 6" المغذي للبناية
ارجو الاهتمام بالموضوع
مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (3 أكتوبر 2012)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> ORDINARY HAZARD : 5L/M/SQ.M,
> مساحة التغطية للرشاش الواحد 12 متر مربع
> زمن المكافحة المطلوب تأمين المياه لتغطية المتر المربع 60 دقيقة
> 
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا استاذنا باشمهندس صبرى و يا ريت تكمل موضوعات عديدة من هذا النوع

اعتقد حضرتك عكست بين نوعين الخطورة دول ,لان بزيادة الخطورة بتقل المساحة المغطاة بالرشاش لنفس كمية المياة
ordinary hazard need from 60-90 mins
extra 90-120 mins


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (3 أكتوبر 2012)

> للمباني القل ارتفاعا من 15 متر فانه لاحاجة لمضخة حريق اذا ماتواجد خزان بارتفاع مناسب يؤمن الضغط الكافي لعمل الرشاشات



لكن ما علاقة كمية المياة بارتفاع المبنى؟
اعطى مثال على الكلام المذكور اعلاة
لو عندى صندوق حريق 1 بوصة موجود فى دور ارضى لمبنى ارتفاعة 15 دور,الضغط المطلوب لتشغيل حنفية الحريق هو 4.5 بار, و اقصى ضغط يمكن اخذة من خزان على ارتفاع 15 متر هو 1.5 بار مع اهمال المفاقيد !!!


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (4 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا على مرورك استاذنا الكريم المعطاء المهندس أيمن حسن و اسمح لي ان انحني اقبل رأسك فأنتم قامة وقيمة و رغم اني لم اشرف بمقابلتكم لكني وجدت أثركم في زملاء عملوا معي فسكنت في قلبي قبل عقلي ،
و شكرا لتصحيحك بالنسبة لدرجات الخطورة و الحقيقة انني لم اتمكن من وضع الجدول الخاص بذلك و كنت متحمسا اثناء الكتابة رغبة في ان لا تفوتني معلومة أو ان اكون قد تجاوزت عدد الكلمات في الموضوع فيضيع ما كتبته واحاول استرجاعه بصعوبة كما حدث لمواضيع كنت اكتبها مباشرة على صفحة الملتقي و فجأة ينقطع النت و يصعب استرجاع المعلومات بنفس السياق ، لكن جل من لا يسهو و جزاكم الله خيرا على التنيه و التذكرة فهذه دا ئما مهمة الأستاذ العبقري 
بالنسبة للصناديق انا اقصد المباني ذات الثمانين متر ارتفاع 
و لا يفتي و مالك في المدينة 
اعتذر عن الخطأ لزملائي و أعد بالمراجعة بعد ان يخرج كتاب التكييف للنور


----------



## tahsseenz (31 ديسمبر 2012)

تحياتي للمهندس صبري سعيد على ما قدمته من علم وعلى ماافتدني به وأتشرف بصداقتك ... وسجلت رقم حضرتك وسوف اتصل بحضرتك عما قريب لأستشير حضرتك في بعض الأمور ...........ز جزاك الله خيرا أستاذي الفاضل ..............


----------



## fuadmidya (4 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (5 يناير 2013)

شكرا على مرورك و اتمني لكم التوفيق 
و توجد لي موضوعات ذات علاقة ارجو ان تمر بها


----------



## ENG+AHMED (6 يناير 2013)

شكرا


----------



## سامح ابو عميرة (6 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## باسم الطيب (7 يناير 2013)

*جزى الله خيرا كل من اسهم بمشاركة فى هذا الموضوع وجعله فى ميزان حسناتة
واخص بالشكر المهندس صبرى الذى لايبخل بكل ما انعم الله به عليه من العلم
اكثر الله من امثالك وجزاك خير الجزاء*​


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (12 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيكم وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أكرم حمزه (12 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك مهندس صبري على هذا المجهود الرائع وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (12 فبراير 2013)

الأخوة الأعزاء جزاكم الله خيرا . هناك شيت إكسيل لا أتذكر مكانه يقوم بعمل الحسابات الهيدروليكية لنظام الرشاشات المائية من يوجد عنده ويستطيع رفعه جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mahmod_yosry (20 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله عملا صالحا في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## بيكو منص (20 مارس 2013)

مشكور على المجهود


----------



## اية الله محمد (20 مارس 2013)

ربنا يكرمك يا بشمهندس صبري ودايما نتعلم منك


----------



## fuadmidya (21 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد العطفي (22 مارس 2013)

سيظل هذا الموضوع هو بداية لكل مبتدئ وزيادة لكل محترف 
جزاك الله خيرا عنا جميعا


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (23 مارس 2013)

للدكتور مهندس صبري سعيد كل الشكر على هذا العطاء الغزير الذى تقدمه بالمنتدى وزادك الله من علمه وبارك فيك
وكل الشكر لمن شارك فى هذا الموضوع الهام والمفيد جداً


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (23 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيكم و شكرا على مروركم الكريم 
وفقكم الله


----------



## alkanbar45 (22 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (22 أبريل 2013)

شكرا لمروركم يا أبو ميدو و تعقيبكم أنتم القدوة و لكم الريادة 
وللمهندس العطفي أنت تبذل جهدا عظيما وأسأل الله لكم التوفيق بمشيئة الله


----------



## خالد حماد كباشى (14 يونيو 2013)

مشكور


----------



## خالد حماد كباشى (14 يونيو 2013)

مشكور


----------



## د حاتم صادق (30 يونيو 2013)

سلسلة محاضرات ودورات فى هندسة أنظمة مكافحة

الحريق والإنذار الآلى مقسمة إلى 58 محاضرة

للأستاذ الدكتور / حاتم صادق

أستاذ مادة مكافحة الحريق بكلية الهندسة بالمطرية –

جامعة حلوان

ويمكن تحميل الفيديوهات من على الموقع الآتي :-

http://www.idealgroupcons.com/index.php/video-channel


----------



## mohamedzubairy (1 يوليو 2013)

*يابش مهندسين هل ضغط شبكة اطفاء الحريق يبقى ثابت طول الوقت وكم مقداره*

يابش مهندسين هل ضغط شبكة اطفاء الحريق يبقى ثابت طول الوقت وكم مقداره


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (1 يوليو 2013)

المفروض يبقي ثابت طول الوقت أما ضغط كام ؟ علي حسب الشبكة نفسها ممكن 7 بار او 8 بار أو 9 بار وعلي حسب التصميم وهل الشبكة دي فيها رشاشات بس ولا صناديق راجع الموضوع من الأول هتفهم حاجات كتيير يا هندسة


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (1 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا د حاتم 
ياريت لو فيه طريقة للاحتفاظ بهذه الفيديوهات 
و مشكور على المشاركة و نرجو أن يستمر عطاؤك و أهلا بكم زميلا و أستاذا
وفقكم الله


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (1 يوليو 2013)

طبعا يا دكتور صبري بعد ما تدخل علي اللينك ده وتشغل الفيديوهات هتلاقي في نافذة التشغيل من تحت علامة اليوتيوب "watch on youtube.com" إضغط عليها هتوصلك للينك الفيديو علي اليوتيوب وهناك هتلاقي كل الفيديوهات وتقدر تحملها عن طريق أي برنامج أو حتي real player بس المشكلة أنهم 19 محاضرة بس وليس 58 كما يقول الدكتور حاتم ؟
نرجوا من الدكتور حاتم إذا كان متابع أن يذكر لنا أين هي باقي المحاضرات 
ولكم جميعا الشكر والتوفيق


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (3 يوليو 2013)

شكرا مهندس طاهر 
ونحن كسبنا أستاذا و نتمني أن يستمر عطاؤه


----------



## amm3ar (4 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي العزيز


----------



## السهم الجرىء (6 يوليو 2013)

جزيتم خيرا​


----------



## aiman_vegas (17 سبتمبر 2013)

مهندس صبرى مشكور على مجهودك 
ولكن هل بذلك استكملت الموضوع ونرجو رفع مخطط لمشروع متكامل موضح فيه توزيع الرشاشات وحنفيات الحريق والطفايات 
وسؤال اخر هناك مشروع لمبنى مكون من مسرح وقاعه ومبنى ادارى وخدمى ازاى احدد ايه الى محتاج نظام الرشاشات وايه الى اكتفى بكبائن وطفايات فقط


----------



## al-senator (17 سبتمبر 2013)

شكراً لك وجزاك الله كُل خير


----------



## aati badri (17 سبتمبر 2013)

drain
لابد ان نتذكر عمل مواسير الدرين للشبكة لزوم الصيانة والتعديلات وخلافه
يفضل ان يكون الدرين عند الرايسر والزون كنترول فالف - لفائدته ماديا وهيدروليكيا-
قد يستدعي الامر عمل ميول بسيطة ناحيته 
ولكن nfpa13 تسمح للشبكة الرطبة في المناطق غير المعرضة للتجمد الاستغناء عن هذه الميول


----------



## aati badri (17 سبتمبر 2013)

قد يستدعي طبيعة المبنى ان تكون هناك كمية مياه محبوسة في الشبكة ولا يمكن عمل درين لها
nfpa13 تطالبك بعمل درين مساعد وتقسمه الى ثلاث انواع
1- كمية المياه المنحبسة اقل من خمسة جالون ولها طريقة خاصة للتصريف او قل ثلاث طرق
2- من 5- 50 جالون ولها طريقة خاصة للتصريف
3- اكثر من 50 جالون ولها طريقة خاصة للتصريف
هناك جداول في لكمية المياه بالجالون المقابلة لكل قدم لكل قطر لجداول10-40 وخلافه


----------



## aati badri (17 سبتمبر 2013)

1- كمية المياه المنحبسة اقل من خمسة جالون ولها طريقة خاصة للتصريف او قل ثلاث طرق
أ- صرف مساعد بواسطة نبل وكاب cap او plug
ب- فك احد الرشاشات pendent
ج-كوبلنق سهل الفك مثل الجروف كوبلنق​


----------



## aati badri (17 سبتمبر 2013)

2- من 5- 50 جالون ولها طريقة خاصة للتصريف
تركيب تصريف مساعد يتكون محبس 3/4 بوصة او اكبر وبلق ونبل وكاب ولي/خرطوش/ خرطوم ليركب عليه مسئولي الصيانة لي لري الزراعة مثلا​


----------



## aati badri (17 سبتمبر 2013)

3- اكثر من 50 جالون ولها طريقة خاصة للتصريف
تركيب تصريف مساعد يتكون محبس 1 بوصة او اكبر وتركب ماسورة في مكان سهل الوصل اليه توصل بالخارج​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (17 سبتمبر 2013)

أكرمكم الله تعالي بمحبته و جنته و محبة عباده و دعائهم 
لو سمحت أكمل و ارفع الجداول بي دي إف في ملف مرفق


----------



## aati badri (18 سبتمبر 2013)

aati badri قال:


> قد يستدعي طبيعة المبنى ان تكون هناك كمية مياه محبوسة في الشبكة ولا يمكن عمل درين لها
> nfpa13 تطالبك بعمل درين مساعد وتقسمه الى ثلاث انواع
> 1- كمية المياه المنحبسة اقل من خمسة جالون ولها طريقة خاصة للتصريف او قل ثلاث طرق
> 2- من 5- 50 جالون ولها طريقة خاصة للتصريف
> ...


كتبت خطأ قد يستدعي طبيعة المبنى والمقصود قد تستدعي
كما كتبت جداول في لكمية والمقصود في nfpa


----------



## aati badri (18 سبتمبر 2013)

aati badri قال:


> 3- اكثر من 50 جالون ولها طريقة خاصة للتصريف
> تركيب تصريف مساعد يتكون محبس 1 بوصة او اكبر وتركب ماسورة في مكان سهل الوصل اليه توصل بالخارج​


تركيب تصريف مساعد يتكون ​من​ محبس 1 بوصة او اكبر وتركب ماسورة في مكان سهل الوصل اليه توصل بالخارج​


----------



## aati badri (18 سبتمبر 2013)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> أكرمكم الله تعالي بمحبته و جنته و محبة عباده و دعائهم
> لو سمحت أكمل و ارفع الجداول بي دي إف في ملف مرفق


شكرا يا بروف
ونسبة لانني لا استطيع رفع ملفات او اضافة مواضيع جديدة ساحاول اكتب الجداول كمداخلة


----------



## aati badri (18 سبتمبر 2013)

الجدول منشور في nfpa بالرقم A.7.2.3 لمواسير الحديد جداول 10 و40 ونسبة لان الاستشاريين في منطقتنا هذه لا يحبذون جداول 10 نسبة لظروف المنطقة وطقسها - واراهم على حق -سوف اكتفي بجدول 40
¾” -0.028 GAL.
1’ -0.045
1.25”- 0.045
1.5”-0.106
2”- 0.174
2.5” -0.248
3”- 0.383
3.5”- 0.513
4”- 0.660
5”- 1.040
6”-1.0501
8”-2.66 (SCH.30)


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (19 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا و شكرا لسرعة الرد و فيضان المعلومات القيمة


----------



## aati badri (19 سبتمبر 2013)

aati badri قال:


> 1- كمية المياه المنحبسة اقل من خمسة جالون ولها طريقة خاصة للتصريف او قل ثلاث طرق
> أ- صرف مساعد بواسطة نبل وكاب cap او plug
> ب- فك احد الرشاشات pendent
> ج-كوبلنق سهل الفك مثل الجروف كوبلنق​


ودا طبعا يؤخذ بجردل الحريق الخاص بالتصريف وسعته خمسة جالون ولايوصل بمواسير كالاخر
العفو يابروف


----------



## aati badri (21 سبتمبر 2013)

قد يوجد في مبنى واحد نوعين او اكثر من انواع الخطورة
nfpa
لا تشترط ان يفصل بينهما حائط مقاوم للحريق
وانما تكتفي ببارتشن فقط
وماذا اذا لم يوجد بارتيشن حتى
تقولnfpa لابد ان يتداخل تصميم الهازرد الاعلى فوق الاقل ب15 قدم


----------



## ahmed fawzy1 (21 سبتمبر 2013)

رائعه جدا


----------



## أحمد هراس (27 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م سمير فوزي (18 نوفمبر 2013)

*[email protected]*

الرشاش يغطي مساحة وقدرها 130 قدم مربع يعني تقريبا 12متر مربع


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (18 نوفمبر 2013)

م سمير فوزي قال:


> الرشاش يغطي مساحة وقدرها 130 قدم مربع يعني تقريبا 12متر مربع



هذا فى حالة الخطورة العادية, أما في حالة الخطورة العالية أو الخفيفة فتختلف هذه المساحة


----------



## boughandora (13 فبراير 2014)

شكرا لكل من ساهم في اثراء هذا الموضوع ، وأخص بالذكر السيد المهندي صبري على كم المعلومات الهائل والمفيد ، الا أنني كنت اتمنى أن يكون الموضوع كامل ومتواصل حتى لاينقطع حبل الافكار ، وأطلب من سيادتك لو تكرمت وسمح لك الوقت بعمل موضوع متكامل عن تصميم أحد المشاريع شامل التصميم والحسابات والجداول المستخدمة ومن ثم عمل حلقات نقاش حول الموضوع لكي يشارك فيها الجميع وبالتالي تعم الفائدة ويتسنى للجميع فهم عملية التصميم بالكامل ، وارجوا من الله أن تكون في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## vhanna (28 فبراير 2014)

very thanks to all efforts but we all need the subject to be continued soon isa


----------



## eng_tohame (5 يناير 2015)

عايز حسابات لنظام foc
لو تكرمتو


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (16 يناير 2015)

ببساطة شديدة : يحتسب المخزون من الماء على أساس عدة عوامل :
العامل الأول عطاء مضخة مكافحة الحريق بالجالون / دقيقة ( جا /د) gpm أو باللتر /ثانية ( لت /ثا ) lps
العامل الثاني : بعد المبني عن اجهزة الدفاع المدني 
العامل الثالث : أهمية المبني 
العامل الرابع : وجود مصادر للمياه مجاورة للمبني مثل نهر أو بئر أو بحر أو بحيرة 
و يتم حساب حجم الخزان على اساس كم دقيقة تكفي لوصول افراد و معدات الدفاع المدني التي تشمل خزانات مياه متحركة وخزانات فوم مركز و خراطيم ومضخة محمولة و سلالم انقاذ و خلافه 
فإذا كانت محطة الدفاع المدني تبعد زمنيا نصف ساعة نضرب عطاء المضخة بالجالون /دقيقة في 30 ثم نضيف 10-20% تحسبا لعوائق الطريق و جاهزية الافراد و معداتهم 
و اذا كانت المدة اللازمة لوصول رجال الدفاع المدني ساعة زمن ضربنا عطاء المضخة في 60 مع اضافة الـ 10 % 
على سبيل المثال لو أن عطاء المضخة تم تقديره بـ 500 جا/د ، و زمن وصول قوات الدفاع المدني 45 دقيقة فإن أقل مخزون مياه تكون كميته 24750 جالون أو 94 متر مكعب 
و يراعي أن تكون صرة المضخة في منسوب يجعلها دائما جاهزة أي ممتلئة بالماء و محور صرتها يكون عند أدني منسوب يعلو ارضية الخزان بـ20 سم حتي يمكن الاستفادة بمحتوي الخزان من الماء دون سحب المخلفات التي قد تعيق تدفق الماء الي المضخة و أن يزود خط السحب بمصفاة مانعة لهذه الشوائب
يزود الخزان بفتحة تهوية و فائض بشكل رقبة الأوزة في نهايتها شبكة تمنع الشوائب و الحشرات من التسلل الي الخزان 
يزود الخزان بفتحتي ملئ : واحدة تتصل بمصدر ثابت و ليكن خط البلدية و وصلة امداد حر مثل الاستعانة بخزانات ملئ محمولة متحركة 
يمكن دمج خزان مياه مكافحة الحريق مع خزان المياه المخصصة للاستخدام الآدمي بشرط أن يكون نقطة سحب الماء اللازم للاستخدام الآدمي تكون في منسوب لا يمس المخزون المخصص للاطفاء 
و في هذا ميزتان هامتان : 
عدم ركود الماء المخصص للاطفاء و بالتالي عدم تكون طحالب تتراكم على فتحة السحب الخاصة بضخات الحريق نتيجة التجدد الدائم للماء في الخزان 
ان يكون الحجم المخصص للاستخدام الآدمي رصيدا اضافيا للماء المستخدم في عملية الإطفاء 
و يتم تحديد مخزون الاستخدام الآدمي على أحد أساسين :
معدل استخدام يومي للفرد يقدر بـ 250 لتر / اليوم ( 75 جالون /يوم/للفرد ) إذا كان مبني سكني أو 60 لتر/ يوم للفرد إن كان مبني إداري أو تعليمي 
الأساس الثاني : هو على حسب عدد غرف النوم المستخدمة 
الأساس الثالث : حسب عدد الأجهزة الصحية و المطابخ المستخدمة بالمبني 
و يوضع في الاعتبار ان يكفي مخزون الماء استخدام ثلاثة أيام على الأقل أو حسب دورة تغذية المباني بالماء المقررة من الجهات المختصة


----------



## محمد حسن دياب (15 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد حسن دياب (15 فبراير 2015)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## abdelsalamn (19 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## رمزة الزبير (21 مايو 2015)




----------



## abdelsalamn (3 أغسطس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## drmady (4 أغسطس 2015)

بارك الله فيك استاذنا م .صبري سعيد ( فى انتظار التصميم خطوة بخطوة )


----------



## سلام العالم (11 يناير 2016)

*بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم*


----------

